# Cargo Ship travel between US-Australia



## buffingp (Apr 23, 2013)

Anybody know anything about this?


----------



## skar12 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes I do. Just moved back recently from Detroit to Perth.


----------



## buffingp (Apr 23, 2013)

and you traveled by cargo ship? which one did you use? if I can ask..


----------



## skar12 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sorry for the delayed response as I was occupied with some tasks. I think I got your question incorrectly. I did not travel on the cargo ship. I just used their services to move my things from Detroit to Perth. For some strange reason I am not able to paste one of the email communications I had with them. It says I have to make 5 postings. Anyway their US contact number is 619.465.0518 

Hope that helps!


----------



## pristine3 (Feb 19, 2013)

skar12 said:


> Sorry for the delayed response as I was occupied with some tasks. I think I got your question incorrectly. I did not travel on the cargo ship. I just used their services to move my things from Detroit to Perth. For some strange reason I am not able to paste one of the email communications I had with them. It says I have to make 5 postings. Anyway their US contact number is 619.465.0518
> 
> Hope that helps!


Were you satisfied with their service? Was anything broken? How long did it take to get to Perth?
I'm currently looking for cargo shipment from NYC to Brisbane.


----------



## skar12 (Aug 4, 2013)

There were no issues with the moving company. The problem was with the Australian Quarantine services. They opened up a few boxes for inspection. However, that should not be much of a problem given that once it is with AQIS, it is already at its destination.


----------



## skar12 (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh and it took about 35 days to reach Perth.


----------

